# What/who else did you train besides dogs?



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Just wrote a reply to another thread but decided to ask around what else or who else you did train beside dogs? 
For me it was that rooster in the other thread. Also a Koi Carp; he came when I tapped the side of the pond. He followed me when I walked around the pond. I now understand why you would take a fish to a 'fishy' vet. I miss that fish. We moved oversees so couldn't take him. It shows that training bonds you with the animal (or person).
I have trained my pet rats with the clicker: hilarious! One took the clicker to her nest as a valuable resource. They came when I called them during free ranging in the house; sat up so I could pick them up and put them in their cage (huge rewards then).
Even my pet mousies wake up and show up on their platforms when I call them. All this has been accomplished by rewarding them with their favorite treats and to stay out of their grey zones at first.
I am currently working with the wild turkeys.....along with Deja


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

When my wife say's "Move", I move. I taught her that.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> When my wife say's "Move", I move. I taught her that.


Are you sure it wasn't the other way around?


----------



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

I taught a chicken to jump thru hoops.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I taught our 5 children to do their own laundry while in high school, and cook. Survival skills, for me not them.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

I’ve broken in a few horses in my time, and trained some in barrel racing, some for trail work, some to herd. 

I used to hand feed and train “exotic” birds. Cockatoo’s, parrots, macaws, African greys, finches, white doves. That was when I was much younger though, it was what my grandmother did for a living (breeding), and she got me into it. 

I’ve raised bottle calf’s, but that wasn’t really training. Unless you count them running when they heard bottles or feed. 

I trained my older boys (21 and 19 now) to be completely self sufficient. And trained my girls (9 and 7) that I’m their personal maid and assistant. 

I trained my body to shut down and sleep when I’m in pain. That one is pretty **** handy!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Trained my first parakeet to talk. Trained my heart cat to come when called but that really wasn’t a training effort, he just came when I called him of his own accord.

Have trained every family member not to interrupt me while training my boy. Some were trained quicker than others. Yes I used corrections. Lol


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Trained our guinea pigs to allow petting and being picked up: Method was to sit quietly on floor holding bits of carrots and lettuce...they will come snuffling over and climb all over our legs. Eventually they didn't care if you pet/touch them, and eventually they did't care if you gently scoop your hand under them and pick them up.

And trained my girls to make and bring me a bowl of microwave popcorn when I'm in TV couch potato mode! Feels luxurious!


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Heartandsoul said:


> Trained my first parakeet to talk.


what did he say??! did he just repeat what you said, or did he have thoughts?!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I’m sure he had thoughts lol but nope, just repeated what I taught. Going way back as I was about 12 at the time. Said Happy which was his name. Pretty boy, hi and a few other words that I can’t remember. My moms friend tried to teach him my last name but it was multi syllable and she just didn’t come over enough and I had no ambition to teach it. 

Took a while and persistence for the first but got easier with the rest.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Heartandsoul said:


> I’m sure he had thoughts lol but nope, just repeated what I taught. Going way back as I was about 12 at the time. Said Happy which was his name. Pretty boy, hi and a few other words that I can’t remember. My moms friend tried to teach him my last name but it was multi syllable and she just didn’t come over enough and I had no ambition to teach it.
> 
> Took a while and persistence for the first but got easier with the rest.


I was gifted a fully self plucked cockatoo by means of it being left in a taped box on my front steps. It knew how to talk. Every single swear word I’ve ever heard, plus a few I hadn’t. My boys got a huge kick out of it, but I wasn’t too pleased. Okay, it was funny hearing it come from a bird, but it wasn’t what my boys needed to hear at 9 and 12! After a year, he went to a new carefully chosen home, and his new owner knits sweaters for him to cover the lack of feathers and to discourage him plucking any new ones that might try to come in. She sends me photos in the mail. She’s a sweet old lady, reminds me a lot of my grandmother.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

A sweet old lady who tolerates swears. That made me smile. Years ago I almost considered an umbrella cockatoo for about a week with my daughter peading and then I came to my senses. I did have a few parakeets over the years and loved them.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Heartandsoul said:


> A sweet old lady who tolerates swears. That made me smile. Years ago I almost considered an umbrella cockatoo for about a week with my daughter peading and then I came to my senses. I did have a few parakeets over the years and loved them.


She thought the swearing was hilarious, and she lives alone, so no harm no foul. 

Cockatoo’s are second down on my list of demon animals (goats being the first of course). If not properly handled as babies, they are just full of piss and vinegar, and strong enough to take a finger off you. Through a thick leather glove. My grandmother had a breeding pair, Dookie and Talus, and I got the pleasure of handling them every summer. They were in her outside aviaries, because they weren’t nice enough for “polite company.” Those death birds would taunt me the entire time I was in their section. Swirling eyes, Mohawk high and tight, watching ever move I made and hissing at me. Good lord those two terrified me. But I couldn’t ride until I had taken care of all the birds in the aviaries, so I eventually got smart and brought an umbrella in with me. I couldn’t see them, they couldn’t see me, and if they tried to attack, they got a face full of umbrella. And their cage was dead set in the middle, so I had to walk through theirs to care for the lovebirds and finches. I’m beginning to think that my grandmother may have hated me ?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't remember which president it was, but someone thought it would be a good idea to have his pet parrot present as he lay 'in state'. This may have been back when the dead person 'lay in state' at home rather than in a funeral parlour.

Anyway, they had to remove the bird from the room, because it had quite the vocabulary of swear words! >


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I rode for 15 years. For about a year, I was a working student in a large English riding stable, which meant I helped to retrain the school horses they were having trouble with. Later, I was given a spoiled horse for free. She had a stag neck, and would take advantage of that to get her head way up above the bit, and take off.

It took me two years, but I eventually was able to ride her on the bit, with her flexing her neck nicely, ad the walk and trot. 

The canter was a different story. Especially if jumps were involved... :rolleyes2: When the ring steward blew the whistle for us to start, she'd pretty much jerk the reins out of my hands, and take off at a gallop. All I could do was just hang on and try to steer...people would be ducking as she went around the corners closest to the viewing areas!! We once did a jumpoff of 6 fences in 12 seconds flat! 

Now, that's MOVING!! :laugh2:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I once thanked my daughter for doing her own laundry without being told. She replied, "Yes mom, click!" Trained!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Horses, goats, chickens. I guess all I really taught my chickens to do was be herded but chickens don't like to herd.

One night we had had these guys doing a project with big machinery and the chickens had gone to roost in the woods because the machines scared them. I asked the guys to shut everything down long enough I could get them into the barn for the night. They would not survive the night out where they were.

So I came back out of the woods herding my little flock and this guy on the tractor laughs at me and says "well. I ain't NEVER seen nobody herd chickens".


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

wolfy dog said:


> I once thanked my daughter for doing her own laundry without being told. She replied, "Yes mom, click!" Trained!


I trained my step kids with a clicker and a bell. I used to hold contests to see who could run to the kitchen the fastest for the bell for a prize. Because it was super frustrating to have a nice meal get cold because I could not find or summon the kids. So we trained a reliable recall


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

:laugh2:Gawd, I'm enjoying this thread!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I trained my step kids with a clicker and a bell. I used to hold contests to see who could run to the kitchen the fastest for the bell for a prize. Because it was super frustrating to have a nice meal get cold because I could not find or summon the kids. So we trained a reliable recall


Ha, ha, that was also the issue when they were teens incl. my hubby; I called when dinner was ready and no one came.It had become very annoying. So....one day I planned a nice dinner, called them and immediately started eating, hoping they wouldn't show up this time in order for my plan to work. They showed up when I was done. I said calmly, "I won't cook the rest of the week." Shock all over, "Why!? Me, "Because no one is interested". They got it. Next evening my hubby came home early from work with groceries and made this elaborate rice dish. All of them complemented him over and over (grrrr). I kept it up for the next few days and guess what? It never, ever happened again that they didn't come when called for dinner. :grin2:
If you can train a dog, you can train anything.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

I have an app on my phone that not only kills WiFi, it stops data usage on phones as well. One tap on the app, and all the kids come running down in a panic asking why their phones and laptops and tv’s aren’t working. My answer? Because dinner is ready. Sigh


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

great thread.

I taught pre-school. elementary school art and drama and Continuing Ed photography and drawing. I've tried to train my hubby but he is wise to my ways. grr


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Try crows. Highly adaptable, highly intelligent, social and vocal. I love them and their abilities seem endless. 
Brook trout will swim to a flashlight for food. Squirrels will ring bells for rewards. Toads can be taught to vacate an area in response to a sound. 
Pretty much anything can learn.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

And penguins can break into sushi restaurants 

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/penguins-break-into-sushi-restaurant/index.html


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

I've taught cats, dogs, guinea pigs, a few horses, parakeets and putative humans (grad students). My favorite story involved teaching putative humans better time management skills. I'd grown deeply annoyed by how many kept asking and asking and whining and asking for extensions on papers, projects, etc, that I decided to put an end to it. So, as we approached the end of term, I announced a threefold change for the final paper/project: (1) If they desired, they could have an "extra week" to turn in the project, (2) All projects had to be turned in by the last day of the "extra week" (Friday), and (3) Projects submitted after 5 pm, had to be turned into me, at my home, by midnight. The, uh, "extra week" just happened to coincide with spring break. [cough..cough...cough]

What happened? _No one turned in their projects before Friday night_. All of them turned in their projects between 11:55 PM and midnight, with the last racing up the steps to my house at 11:59. As the last one left, he turned to ask, "Are you trying to teach us a lesson?" I just smiled and said, "Have a good break, see you in class on Monday." 

Never had a problem with timely submissions after that...>


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My FB friend, who is a member here and shall not be named, has an African Grey. Today, the bird sent me an invitation to Messenger. The bird also sent invitations to at least 14 other people, some of whom my friend does not even know. Pretty sure that was a self taught behavior, but sure is funny. Hide your phones, people.

No, I am NOT smarter than an African Grey. I litter trained my rabbit, who also lets me hold him like a baby. That's all I got.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Horses and a husband. That's it besides dogs. Cats refuse to be trained. They train me.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Marines and police officers


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

My wife. She's not very eager to please, but she does have high food drive. :grin2:


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

mycobraracr said:


> My wife. She's not very eager to please, but she does have high food drive. :grin2:


Uh oh. Its a good thing you aren't real tall. You'll only have to duck a little bit. Lol.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Steve Strom said:


> Uh oh. Its a good thing you aren't real tall. You'll only have to duck a little bit. Lol.




Hahaha and she hits hard.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

In all seriousness, my and I wife work with horses as well. And lets not forget our fish haha. 

53912502_10216616262431652_8118990581885042688_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr
57486198_10158301140124018_6351494282678894592_n by Jeremy Friedman, on Flickr


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

mycobraracr said:


> My wife. She's not very eager to please, but she does have high food drive. :grin2:


Here's hoping for your sake she never logs on!:rofl:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> Here's hoping for your sake she never logs on!:rofl:




Haha she won't. This is my safe space hahaha


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Cats.
Harder to train than dogs, but if it is the right breed, it can be done.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Cats.
> 
> Harder to train than dogs, but if it is the right breed, it can be done.




My Siamese are very trainable. They’re like dogs in cat suits. More specifically like Italian Greyhounds in cat suits, lol. So some negotiation is involved, but pretty easy to train.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

dogfaeries said:


> My Siamese are very trainable. They’re like dogs in cat suits. More specifically like Italian Greyhounds in cat suits, lol. So some negotiation is involved, but pretty easy to train.


I love Siamese cats 

Growing up we had 3 of them, a Lilac point, her offspring that was sired by a chocolate point and an Oriental lilac short hair.

They make the best guard cats that I have ever seen. I remember on one new years eve and a party of people who had a bit too much to drink walked passed our house and all 3 cats raced to the window and started growling at them. I'm certain they would have attacked if they came inside unannounced.

They are very protective.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

Quite a few animals since I worked at a zoo/safari but camels and peafowl were my favorites. My horses, geese, turkeys, peafowl and I did get the snakes in the yard to stay still when I walk by as to not step on them and to keep the dog from chasing them (need snakes on the farm). Got the tadpoles in the pond to come and get food. We all trained the birds in our yards with bird food but the humming birds are really cool to train to land on your finger.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Horses from a very young age, but when I had to make a choice, the dogs won out.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

dojoson41 said:


> QMy horses, geese, turkeys, peafowl and I did get the snakes in the yard to stay still when I walk by as to not step on them and to keep the dog from chasing them (need snakes on the farm). Got the tadpoles in the pond to come and get food. We all trained the birds in our yards with bird food but the humming birds are really cool to train to land on your finger.


You trained snakes and tadpoles? How and what (food) rewards did you give them?


----------

